# 2013 Midwest Haunters Convention - Event Info & Bus Tour



## Barry (May 1, 2007)

The Midwest Haunters Convention 2013 bus tour will be June 5 & 6 (Wednesday & Thursday) and we're headed to South West Michigan. We're going to Niles Scream Park and The Haunt in Grand Rapids. Two outstanding haunted attractions! We're also talking with haunts along the way there and back. We'll reserve four buses and limit the tour to the first 200 people to sign up.

We're looking for haunts to tour on the way to Niles and back to Columbus. Please let us know if your haunt would be interested in hosting our group.
You can contact us at [email protected] .

Touring haunts in June is a great way to see what other attractions are doing to entertain guests and we're able to appreciate the talented actors performing in our industry. Keep an eye on our web site for updates on the bus tour at www.MidwestShow.com


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

If you have never attended a pre-show bus tour, then you need to save up and get on the bus. Last years tour was absolutely INSANE and this year's may even top it, although it will be difficult.


----------



## badger (Jul 28, 2010)

Here's a partial list of haunts to be featured on the tour...

Indiana Fields of Fears, Lafayette, In

Fear Itself, Mishawaka, In

Screampark, Niles, Mi

Phobia House, Kalamazoo, Mi

The Haunt, Grand Rapids, Mi

Terrorfied Forest & Manor, Pinckney, Mi

Terror Town, Toledo, Oh

Scare Fair, Lima, Oh


----------



## stacey (Jun 17, 2011)

Midwest Haunters Convention - Columbus OH: June 7-9* http://www.midwestshow.com

MHC is quickly approaching!! I am going and would love to get together with any of you are going.


----------



## Juuno (Apr 27, 2012)

stacey said:


> Midwest Haunters Convention - Columbus OH: June 7-9* http://www.midwestshow.com
> 
> MHC is quickly approaching!! I am going and would love to get together with any of you are going.


I was out shopping for last little details for my MHC costume party outfit tonight...can hardly wait!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going working on a new prop for my costume right now and stalking the UPS guy for some of the things I ordered.

Love to do another meet up the one for Hauntcon was awesome though they gave us the waitress that was hard of hearing. I didn't think we were that loud?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I am STILL tired from the drive and the classes and the party.


----------

